# Sicura Jump Hour



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I searched the forum, and there don't seem to be many Sicura jump hours about (here and here are the only ones that came up).

So here are a couple of pictures of mine. I really like this watch, it's the loudest ticker I have and it gets the most comments and questions when I have it on:



Sicura01small by wotsch, on Flickr



Sicura02small by wotsch, on Flickr

I haven't opened the watch, but I believe it has a Baumgartner 866 movement.

I haven't been able to find that much information about Sicura, just (see here) that they were around in the 60s and 70s and their founder, Ernest Schneider, bought the Breitling brand in the late seventies. If anyone has more information or links to more information, then please let me know.

Cheers,

-wotsch


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

wotsch said:


> I haven't been able to find that much information about Sicura, just (see here) that they were around in the 60s and 70s and their founder, Ernest Schneider, bought the Breitling brand in the late seventies. If anyone has more information or links to more information, then please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -wotsch


That's about as much as I know also, the majority of people now associate Sicura with Breitling.

Lovely looking watch and lookks to be in good condition.

Here's my four, three instalites and a jump hour.



















The top right instalite is a Sutton, but based on a Sicura design.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mines been on here a couple of times in the past , but i,m afraid i can't tell you more than you already know .

cheers

Andy


----------

